# hey my name is Samantha......



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello, and welcome  

Sorry to hear about your first horse Casper, thats lovely though that he helped so many childred.  

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## live2ride_ride2live (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics while i'm at the barn today.It depends if I remember my camera or not :lol: I can be kinda forgetfull sometimes  ..


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!
I'm sorry to hear about Casper  I'd love to see pictures of your horses when you get some, and I would LOVE to see pictures of your Friesian!


----------

